# Is my tank over planted?



## AquaAddict3d (May 31, 2020)

Ps. Is there a way to add photos? Thanks


----------



## RCascade1996 (Mar 21, 2020)

AquaAddict3d said:


> Ps. Is there a way to add photos? Thanks


Yes, hit "Reply" on the bottom left and click on the paperclip icon. You can upload pictures from there.


----------

